# Something blocking mail send (SMTP) connect error 10060



## JTG2003

At an office, we are currently unable to send email. When trying, it simply cannot connect to the SMPT server (smtp.rcn.com).

However, I tried it at home and it worked fine. To test further, I set it up on my laptop at home, made sure it worked fine, then brought it into the office. In the office, it suddenly didn't work.

So it's obviously something to do with the network. There is a DSL modem and a router I can connect to, but nothing security-wise seems enabled that would block it.

The modem is a Westell 2200 and the router is a Linksys befsx41.

Any thoughts on what I should be looking for specifically?

Thanks, Jeremy


----------



## hms_matteo

Hello,

Its possible that it has nothing to do with your router/modem but with your ISP.  Some ISPs block port 25 (SMTP) which is responsible for sending email so they can cut down on the amount of spam that is sent from their networks (increased traffic and decreased IP reputation).  Most mail servers have alternate ports to get around this ISP block.  I would try two things:

1. Contact your ISP to see if they in fact blocking port 25
2. Contact the host at smtp.rcn.com to see if they have an alternative SMTP port you can connect too.

Matt Pellegrino
Support Engineer
mpellegrino @ hosting.com
www.Hosting.com


----------



## voyagerfan99

JTG2003 said:


> At an office, we are currently unable to send email. When trying, it simply cannot connect to the SMPT server (smtp.rcn.com).
> 
> However, I tried it at home and it worked fine. To test further, I set it up on my laptop at home, made sure it worked fine, then brought it into the office. In the office, it suddenly didn't work.
> 
> So it's obviously something to do with the network. There is a DSL modem and a router I can connect to, but nothing security-wise seems enabled that would block it.
> 
> The modem is a Westell 2200 and the router is a Linksys befsx41.
> 
> Any thoughts on what I should be looking for specifically?
> 
> Thanks, Jeremy



Your having an issue with it because your not on your home ISP. ISP's block the use of their SMTP gateways from other ISP's to prevent spamming.

I had the same issue at school. I could receive mail but not send it. So what I did was create a "go-thru" account on Google and use that as the sending email address, then just forward the reply mail to my regular email.

This guide may help you figure that out:
http://www.geekzone.co.nz/tonyhughes/599


----------

